

America’s Greatest Inventor - kschua
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Personal/Americas-Greatest-Inventor

======
jorangreef
Henry Ford wrote a brilliant book about Thomas Edison that's available here:

[http://atomicacreative.com/images/ACG_EdisonAsIKnowHim.pdf](http://atomicacreative.com/images/ACG_EdisonAsIKnowHim.pdf)

~~~
irickt
Regarding Tesla, this consulting company publishes another book which includes
"How brilliant scientist and inventor Nikola Tesla destroyed himself". I guess
he needed a better marketing consultant.

------
brymaster
> He certainly has been an inspiration to me in my career.

Indeed. Both Gates and Edison are known for their anti-competitive business
practices.

Foundation era Gates is great, Microsoft era Gates not so much.

------
beggi
Um, [http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla](http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla)

~~~
brymaster
Coincidentally, [http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/05/18/nikola-
tesl...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/05/18/nikola-tesla-wasnt-
god-and-thomas-edison-wasnt-the-devil/)

~~~
beggi
Hehe yeah, I agree with that article's assessment. Tesla and Edison weren't
arch rivals, and both of them were important. I still find the comic fun to
read :)

------
EugeneOZ
Looks like Gates didn't read that:
[http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla](http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla)

------
nu2ycombinator
I tempt to compare SteveJobs vs BillGates to Tesla vs Edison

------
bsullivan01
_along with a few photos of some of the Edison-related items I’m lucky enough
to own._

He also owns Da Vinci's notebook
[http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/1esdvq/til_bi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/1esdvq/til_bill_gates_purchased_the_codex_leicester_one/).

Must be nice to be a gazillionaire...

